# Sticker residue on my enclosures!



## dgerndt (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry it's been so long since I posted! I've been busy with work and whatnot.

So here's my problem: I've been able to scavenge some empty plastic food containers that would be perfect for mantis enclosures. The only thing wrong with them is that they have huge stickers over the sides so it's nearly impossible to see what's inside. So I peeled the stickers off, but that horrible sticky residue is left on the containers and I can't scrub that stuff off no matter how hard I try. I've left them to soak in warm water, I've tried scrubbing with a sponge and soap, I even tried using a pocket knife to scrape it off. All that accomplished was a sticky sponge, knife and hands. &lt;_&lt; 

I know I'm not the only one here who uses old jars and plastic containers for mantis houses, so how do you get that stuff off? There's gotta be a way!

Thanks in advance, guys!

P.S. I like the updated layout!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 25, 2011)

WD-40.

Toothpaste may also works.(I am a big Mac Gyver fan)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Deby! Long time no see? There's a product called "goof off" at Lowe's or home depot etc. that is supposed to be good for what you are explaining.

How's the Gongy girl doing, was it Alice?


----------



## gripen (Sep 25, 2011)

try bon ami.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2011)

the goo gone is great, also it is petrolum based I think, so use cooking oil, rubbing with paper towel, bon ami will scratch it.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel your residue pain. I have huge pretzel jars that have that ungiving glue. I tired of trying and instead cut around it and applied screen to the area with a hot glue gun. It worked pretty well, but now the side with the screen has a little "spring" to it.


----------



## gripen (Sep 25, 2011)

bon ami doesn't scratch to bad if you do it right.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, I must do it wrong then! :blush:


----------



## minard734 (Sep 25, 2011)

HERE IS HOW IT'S DONE! I'm Italian so I use olive oil. It works well if scrubbed with oil soaked rag.


----------



## dgerndt (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I knew this would be the best place to ask. :lol: I have some cooking oil I can try. If that doesn't do the trick, I'll look for the goof off.

Hey Nick! Alice is doing very well. I've been giving her moths and wild flies (when one sneaks in my house) along with her regular BB's. She's laid two nice ooths so far, and she's getting nice and plump again. ^_^ I just wish they were fertile, because I'm definitely going to want to raise some Gongy nymphs one day.


----------



## gripen (Sep 25, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh, I must do it wrong then! :blush:


either that or i am doing it very wrong!!


----------



## PeterF (Sep 25, 2011)

I can add that 95% alcohol doesn't do very much on the bad ones.

There are some it is great on, but those same ones are usually manageable (with some difficulty) with just warm water.

You can see the companies are really in it to help us with the reduce/reuse/recycle. [wink]


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 26, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I feel your residue pain. I have huge pretzel jars that have that ungiving glue. I tired of trying and instead cut around it and applied screen to the area with a hot glue gun. It worked pretty well, but now the side with the screen has a little "spring" to it.


I do the same thing to my pretzel containers when I use them for mantids. Even if it is springy, I think they make great containers for mantids.  I have one that I keep roaches in that I peeled the label off of, but instead of being sticky, it is white and papery, so I just wrote the species name on it. Screening that one would probably be a bad idea. :mellow:


----------



## minard734 (Sep 29, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I feel your residue pain. I have huge pretzel jars that have that ungiving glue. I tired of trying and instead cut around it and applied screen to the area with a hot glue gun. It worked pretty well, but now the side with the screen has a little "spring" to it.


I'd suggest you modify the LID instead of the side for ventilation in "springy" walled containers. I've tried both and it works well.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 29, 2011)

I did the lid, too. I'm a smart one. :1eye:


----------



## minard734 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hahahaha!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't been able to find Goof Off locally lately, but its kissing cousin, Goo Gonei is great. I have a can in front of me and it specifically mentions adhesive residue. Check the price of a can and then check out the cost of a can of MEK (methyl ethyl ketone) at yr local auto store, it will probably be a lot cheaper and just as effective. Obviously, all of these petroleum derivatives are highly flamable.


----------



## dgerndt (Sep 30, 2011)

That just means I can use whatever I have left over to fuel my boyfriend's potato cannon! :lol:


----------



## minard734 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahahaha!


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 30, 2011)

Goo Gone would also work. It is easily found at most hardware/autoparts stores.


----------



## dgerndt (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 19, 2011)

I use Goo-Gone and then rinse well with water. The stuff works wonders!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 6, 2012)

hey to get the stickers off without leaving a residue use a blow dryer on high to heat up the sticker they come off like a dream


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 6, 2012)

I use Un-Do Adhesive Remover. It's for scrapbookers to remove and reposition stickers. They sell it at craft stores.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2012)

Magic Eraser


----------



## CashPants (Sep 7, 2012)

Exfoliating make up wipes are awesome. I repurpose glass jars from sauces and jams all the time. You have to scrub at it for a few minutes but it won't scratch the plastic.


----------



## Orin (Sep 29, 2012)

I use peanut butter. You spread it on thinly and wait half a day and wipe it off with a paper towel.


----------



## agent A (Sep 29, 2012)

i use vinegar and it works fine


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Sep 29, 2012)

I use rubbing alcohol


----------

